# custom headlight build



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

sorry to have to link you to the build, but it's rather involving to make a post like this..
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...11490
hope you enjoy


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: custom headlight build (derracuda)*

I have a few questions that I hope I didnt miss the answers for in your posts lol...
1) what kind of paint did you use for the inside of the housing?
2) after painting it black did you spray clear over it?
3) what adhesive (if any? is there a gasket?)was used to reattach the lens to the housing?
4) have you had any heat issues with the lense so close to the high beam?
thanks and it looks great btw


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

1- duplicolor paints where used
2- yes
3- just reused the adhesive that was left in the housing since it didn't come out. although i may run "peace of mind" bead around the outside before final assembly
4- the bulb in the highbeam projector still sits back about 4-5" from the lense(actually where the stock high beam bulb sits), even though the projector eye sits up close to the lense, so i doubt i'll have any issues.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Looks good, Derek! Looks very good indeed! I might go this route if I dont find Allroad head lamps at a price I can handle (the local Audi dealer wants $1800 each for Allroad HIDs







).
I second zebin's thoughts about that high projector though, the projectors seem to concentrate the heat through the lense pretty well, try to hold your hand in front of a halogen projector and feel how hot it is!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

right, and i understand the concern, but even if it does get hot... it won't be too much of a problem as i can't really go more than 10-15 minutes with the high beams on anyhow as there's traffic pretty much every where i go... plus when you're driving there is the windchill factor cooling the lense from the front side... and i would hope that the engineers of the lights didn't pick a plastic that would melt(or even come close) under the heat of the lights they put inside them









thanks for the compliments too!!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Believe me, it will melt, or at least crack. I've seen it on several cars, including the Peugeot I drive at work. Even with a normal reflector type head lamp, the plastic lense cracks...


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i also know that some manufacturers use crap for plastic.... either way, i guess i'll be finding out


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: custom headlight build (derracuda)*

you may or may not be happy to know that your post has pushed me to do a similar project, I now have one black headlight too haha, single projector however, will be biprojected soon ... pics to come, it looks great


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

cool man







lets see some pics once it's done


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

when looking at your left side head light (from when they were stock) would you paint only the left side chrome reflector or neither chrome reflector?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

do you mean if one wasn't doing the second projector light? then yeah... the left side.. around the original projector. if you paint in the high beam light bucket, you'll diminish it's light output for sure. the high beam isn't there to be noticed like the corner light.. it's designed to reflect outward.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

i knew for a fact that you cant paint the furthest right bucket, but there is that blackish blue bulb that is in the middle if the three bulbs, and there seems to be a small bucket surrounding it, and i was wondering if that needed to be reflected as well? also i can get rid of the nasty plastic yellow side marter cant i?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (an_a6)*

i went ahead and made a picture...








the yellow represents the bucket i know i cant paint, the green part is what i am going to paint, and the red circles are the buckets that i dont know if i can paint. anyone know?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

aha.. yes, you are right.. the middle one can be painted black in the surround as that does not reflect light for seeing. and you can get rid of the yellow corner marker by just popping it out when you take the lense off.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

how did you get the head lights out, there is a bolt on the bottom of my headlight that i cannot seem to get off.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i pulled my bumper since it took like 10 minutes and is pretty easy.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

i also pulled the bumper, but there are four bolts, two on top, one on the outter left side, and one on the inner (as in behind the light) right side. and i cant get that damn bolt off.
my audi is not on good terms with me right now.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

oh, righto... you need a long extension to reach that one behind the headlight... forgot about that one


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

haha thanks bro, i couldnt figure it out so i used vice grips and griped the threaded part and turned it, took all nigt...tommrow ill try the extensions. im assuming you just go down from the top? right next to the antifreze resevoir?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

there's a little round hole in the leading edge of the fender to reach down behind the headlight... sorry i don't have a pic.


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: custom headlight build (derracuda)*

yeah you need a long torx driver, or long socket driver to reach it, I had to go out and buy one.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: custom headlight build (zebinheimer)*

sorry, one more question and this should be the last, i dont have a heat gun, but my friend has a mk 4 gti, and he did something similiar with his head lights, except he put his in the oven for a minute at 200 degress (f), if i were to put it in the oven would it melt anything inside, i took all the bulbs out.


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: custom headlight build (an_a6)*

You should be able to just slice the factory silicone with a razor blade and work the headlight apart.. took me about 10 min. per side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

you can just use a hair drier. mine didn't have silicone sealing it... i think it was urethane. black and sticky.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (derracuda)*

allright, ill try it when i get back from picking up my wheels! im assuming its under the overlap of the lense and the black plastic?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (an_a6)*

i got nothing out of either suggestions, so, do you think it will fry in the oven?


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (an_a6)*

ahh!! i got the lense off now i just cant get the damn chrome piece inside of that out


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (an_a6)*

i put that sticky surran wrap inside my reflector dome, and a little bit of it came off, luckly i noticed before i put more of it on, so i basically just said **** it and painted the chrome trim inside the lght housing. thanks for all the help!


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

i did a revamp on the light because the inner projector was too close to the lense for proper movement on the auto leveling system.. so back it went about 5/8", and up a 1/4". that should also get it a decent amount away from the outer lense heat wise... ay Perl?









































also got the LED turn signal in place....
























video of it..


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

P.S. those Kashi cookies in the background = worst cookies EVAR!! BLECH (sorry, the pic reminded me of when i ate one and how terrible the experience was )


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (derracuda)*

Funny though, how the cookies are labeled TLC, 'cause you sure put a lot of TLC into this car!









I hope for your sake that the high beam projector is far enough away from the lense, as I said, the projectors channel the heat from the bulb like no reflector type light would do. It still looks great though, the head lights look sinister!


----------

